# The Black Swan, Grendon A5 (with permission)



## Ace5150 (Aug 14, 2013)

Drove past here a few times and noticed it was shut down, so as I had a morning off decided to take a chance.
Parked up and reeled off a few pics to sate my appetite.
Wondered around the back and could see this pub for what it REALLY is........a dive!
The gimmick of enticing families with a childrens play centre was desperate........a village pub just can't compete with HUGE completion like Wacky Warehouse and their ilk. 
Tatty looking kitchen that's supposed to cater for customers looked VERY insignificant.
Just as I had finished nosing around, a wiry looking man appeared, and politely asked what I was doing. I explained that I was hoping to take some pics for a college project, and was there any chance I could take a few pics inside.........?
'Yeah, course you can, mate' he replied............jackpot!
He let me in, and said he was 'security' living downstairs to deter squatters/pikeys/metal thieves. I suggested he could take my car reg number, but he seemed satisfied I was genuine.
Upstairs was locked up, so any pics were consigned to downstairs only. He requested I didn't photo the section where he lived/slept, which I duly acknowledged.
I only took a few pics, as I was imposing on his time, and appreciated him letting me in in the first place.
Now, if anyone wants to expand on this, just knock on the front door, explain your business, and chances are, this amiable and friendly chap will accommodate your request.
Heres my pics, and again, MANY thanks to the 'security', without whom, the interior shots would be limited from taking through the glass.












Note tatty bunting

















*NOW, I get inside!!!*
































These balls STANK of stale piss..........kids obviously having 'accidents', and management NOT disinfecting the balls regularly. H&S would go MENTAL at this!!









Hope you enjoy.....and if you do decide to visit, be nice to the security man, he really made my day letting me inside..........others I have encountered in the past tell me to 'piss off'.........which is probably something other forumites can appreciate.
Cheers


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great it makes a change to meet someone who is helpful.


----------



## rapidman (Aug 20, 2013)

Good report looks mint!! 
I've found carrying a case of beer in the car helps soften most security guards ;-)


----------



## Malcog (Aug 21, 2013)

A bit of information about this pub, alledgedly; it was bought by someone with a criminal record so could not be the licencsee, the chap or chapess hired to run the pub melted into the earth with the first 2 weeks takings. All made-up and conjecture.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice one, what a result, looks great inside. Any chance you could make your photos a bit bigger?


----------



## woodland pixie (Aug 28, 2013)

Some people exist to restore ones faith in humanity I think, what a nice guy  stale piss balls made me chuckle....good job you smelt them before throwing yerself in in childlike joy


----------

